# Radiohead



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am starting to explore Radiohead which is one of the most groundbreaking rock bands ever (if they are classified as such).

Any other fans here?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm a fan! I haven't listened to them in what seems like years, but I do like them a lot. That said, it's just too damn depressing to listen to all the time! 

Ok Computer, The Bends, and Kid A are my favorite Radiohead albums.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Was a big fan until my mid twenties, when I began listening to classical in earnest. Mahler made me forget all about Radiohead. His music was my therapy for many years thereafter.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Excellent band. They were really an anomaly in popular music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Concert pianist Christopher O'Riley was more than a little taken with Radiohead songs.
http://www.npr.org/programs/pt/4a/oriley.html


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Blake said:


> Excellent band. They were really an anomaly in popular music.


they aren't an anomaly at all. I quite like something they did (especially Kid A) but they could be considered an anomaly only as a mainstream band that sells millions and millions of albums. There are literally thousand bands who are more adventurous than them, the difference is that those bands aren't even remotely well known as them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

norman bates said:


> There are literally thousand bands who are more adventurous than them, the difference is that those bands aren't even remotely well known as them.


Er...well, while all those unknown bands continue to be unknown, we can get on and talk about Radiohead.

Oddly enough, I put _In Rainbows_ in the car yesterday, the first time in ages, as I've been listening to 95% classical over the past couple of years. It's excellent - one of my top 3 (the others probably being _Hail to the Thief_ and _Kid A_). Their last, _King of Limbs_, was a disappointment, and perhaps their time has come and gone - but they will remain one of my favourites - just as Beethoven's and Debussy's time has come and gone, and replaced by the more adventurous. 

I recognise that they are not exactly upbeat, and perhaps you have to be in the right mood, but they also have a great sense of humour, and this is more evident when they perform live.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Er...well, while all those unknown bands continue to be unknown, we can get on and talk about Radiohead.


I've no problem with that, I was just pointing out that they aren't the big exception in the world of pop music, like Blake seems to believe.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

_Amnesiac_ it's my favorite Radiohead's album, the perfect balance between experimentation and pop. Intelligent but easly enjoyable.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to ruin the fun but I for one cannot stand their awfully whiny music. It just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

norman bates said:


> they aren't an anomaly at all. I quite like something they did (especially Kid A) but they could be considered an anomaly only as a mainstream band that sells millions and millions of albums. There are literally thousand bands who are more adventurous than them, the difference is that those bands aren't even remotely well known as them.


If you'd actually read what I had written... I said an anomaly for "popular" music. AKA - mainstream.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel prompted by this thread to give them a listen. They just might be up my street. Spotify here we come...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The bends and OK computer are two of my favourite albums. After that, I lost interest in them though. I have recently tried again with Amnesiac and KidA and they don't do it for me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am astonished how much Radiohead has wreaked either very positive or negative aspects of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Bailed after 3 songs. Apparently they're not up my street at all.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I like KidA very much, particularly "Morning Bell", but have mixed feelings about the rest of the discography.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I consider the band, 'Television' to be far more skilled and imaginative.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Although I don't care for the song very much, "Creep" was used well in Anh Hung Tran's superb film Cyclo:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> I like KidA very much, particularly "Morning Bell", but have mixed feelings about the rest of the discography.


Mixed feelings due to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

gog said:


> Bailed after 3 songs. Apparently they're not up my street at all.


Which three?

Did you try _There There_? Or _Reckoner_? The live version of _Like Spinning Plates_?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Which three?
> 
> Did you try _There There_? Or _Reckoner_? The live version of _Like Spinning Plates_?


Exit music, Lucky and one other off the same album (OK).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Which three?
> 
> Did you try _There There_? Or _Reckoner_? The live version of _Like Spinning Plates_?


-duplicate-------


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to listen to Radiohead when I was younger but nowadays if I want to listen to whiny music Mahler's 9th and 10th are much better


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am curious why the adjective most often applied to Radiohead is whiny. I didn't see that so far in any song I encountered of theirs.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well it's quite obviously the singer's vocal style


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Whiny just seems like the wrong word. It's more of a sweet melancholy, to me.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> Well it's quite obviously the singer's vocal style


Yep, can't stand it, and the rest isn't that interesting either.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Never quite got along with them
That said Ok computer is the only album that I can say I know


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

I know what people mean when they say 'whiny'...but that doesn't stop me loving them!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I used to listen to Radiohead when I was younger but nowadays if I want to listen to whiny music Mahler's 9th and 10th are much better


Counter tenors anyone?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had seen on rateyourmusic.com a few years ago, that KidA and another one, I believe, were rated as the _top_ rock albums  I wondered what I had missed. I listened to a number of their albums and my conclusion was bafflement  What I heard was light pop. Where was the greatness?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I've tried many times with this band, but I just can't go there.

As others have stated, I don't find anything groundbreaking or unique in them. Couple that with other issues I have with them (mediocre musicianship, whiny vocals) and there just isn't anything that interests me.

I have several friends that have very similar tastes to mine (avant-garde prog, jazz and fusion, contemporary classical, prog) that are fans, and they have spent more than enough time trying to convince me. There are only a few bands we part ways on, Radiohead is one of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Radiohead and Mozart...critically acclaimed, but not by everyone.

In answer to the OP, yes there are other fans here, (I'm not sure where the thread goes after that) but for reasons best known to themselves, more non-fans are dropping by to comment.

The notion that their musicianship is 'mediocre' is an interesting one. It seems to imply that either the greatest bands (those worthy of critical acclaim) must be comprised of virtuoso musicians, or that the apotheosis of pop is virtuoso musicianship. The counter to this is that the musicianship of Radiohead is perfectly aligned to what they want to 'say'. When you begin the arguments about who is the greatest rock drummer, for example, Phil Selway takes no prizes - he's no Keith Moon or John Bonham. But he doesn't need to be. Imagine what The Beatles might have been like if Moon had been one of the Fab Four and not Ringo. They would not have been 'better' just because they had a better drummer. Would The Smiths have been who they were if they didn't have Johnny Marr, but Frank Zappa instead?

(You may have a personal aversion to the examples I've picked; I'm sure you get the idea without having to substitute others).

As for the vocals, they seem to me to suit the persona of the band and the subject matter. I'm reminded of Peter Sellers singing A Hard Day's Night. It irritates my sons no end when I pretend to sing a lurve song in the style of a teacher of elocution, and a fruity baritone for songs such as Idiotheque wouldn't seem to fit...






(Mind you, might be interesting to hear Bryn Terfel having a go!)

If you don't like their persona, or what they sing 'about', you're not going to like the band, so why waste your time trying?

I'm happy for them to be viewed by some as having no attraction, even no redeeming features, but I wonder at the description (dismissal?) of 'light pop' which seems to distort the meaning of 'pop' unduly. I'm sure _most _observers of the evolution of Pop over the last 50 years would not put Radiohead in the light end of the spectrum (alongside Millie or The Archies, Westlife or Take That) - even assuming they would classify it as 'pop' at all. Given their lack of singles chart success, especially in the US, they fail to meet even the most basic of 'pop' criteria.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My favorite.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

my fav


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Why did I start this Radiohead thread? Apparently they are influential even in classical music.

Steve Reich acknowledges their influence on his latest effort here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Rewrite


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

norman bates said:


> There are literally thousand bands who are more adventurous than them, the difference is that those bands aren't even remotely well known as them.


Having listened to more, since this thread prompted me to take Mahler out of my car CD player, I'm also prompted to ask for some recommendations of similar period bands that I should be listening to instead of Radiohead. If there are greater bands out there, let's hear about them!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Having listened to more, since this thread prompted me to take Mahler out of my car CD player, I'm also prompted to ask for some recommendations of similar period bands that I should be listening to instead of Radiohead. If there are greater bands out there, let's hear about them!


There aren't but I can tell you that you should listen to Portishead and Arcade Fire and Wilco, all similar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> There aren't but I can tell you that you should listen to Portishead and Arcade Fire and Wilco, all similar.


I already do listen to Wilco and Arcade Fire. Wilco was the last band I saw live in 2011, I think, and I've got 7 of their albums and 3 by Arcade Fire. I'd heard it said that Wilco was the American Radiohead - I can't see it myself, except some elements of _Yankee Hotel Foxtrot_. which is by far the most interesting of the 7.

Portishead, I've not really tried, I'll check them out. I've 3 other "Bristol trip-hop" albums by Massive Attack.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I had seen on rateyourmusic.com a few years ago, that KidA and another one, I believe, were rated as the _top_ rock albums. I wondered what I had missed. I listened to a number of their albums and my conclusion was bafflement. What I heard was light pop. Where was the greatness?


*The masses are easily impressed...

Behold!* :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:






_"His latest album called Love Charger, which released last May, sold three million copies across India."
-The Indian Express_

_*You are The Love Charger!
You are The Love Charger!
I am so Lucky Because...
You are my Love Charger!
*_


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

Morimur said:


> *The masses are easily impressed. Painfully obvious proof...[etc]*


I'm not sure this has much to do with the OP. By all means mount a coherent and well-evidenced argument that fans and/or critics of Radiohead are easily impressed when, in fact, their music has nothing to offer.

Alternatively, note the fact that sales of Radiohead are nothing on the scale of those acts who have genuine mass appeal - whether you find 'mass appeal' appealing is irrelevant.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I failed to play Radiohead yesterday for non-classical night. I feel so bad now.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Exit Music (for a film)
Lucky
My Iron Lung
Just
Street Spirit (fade-out)

5 of the best rock songs ever written.

The Bends - OK Computer - Kid A
Three album run that is one of the best in the business.

I like Whiny!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I loved the soundtrack to Inherent Vice that Jonny Greenwood helped to compose.



MagneticGhost said:


> Exit Music (for a film)
> Lucky
> My Iron Lung
> Just
> ...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Why must every single song have this "depressed emo kid slit your wrists" atmosphere... and that singer, so convinced of the profundity of his music...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

DeepR said:


> Why must every single song have this "depressed emo kid slit your wrists" atmosphere... and that singer, so convinced of the profundity of his music...


That may be how the 'atmosphere' comes across to you, but not to all listeners. However, don't you expect that some performers will convey a personality (or not) that seeps into all their songs? That's why fans are fans, surely, because they find something they connect with, irrespective of the notes, the beat, the harmonies, the words?

Unless someone is strapping you to a chair and forcing you to listen, you could just give it up.

I'll just query the use of the term 'emo', which can have a fairly specific meaning as well as a more general one that could be applied to any song where the artist projects a significant element of melancholia and self-absorption: which applies to the whole history of pop!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Why must every single song have this "depressed emo kid slit your wrists" atmosphere... and that singer, so convinced of the profundity of his music...


R, you're way too deep to make such superficial comments. Hehe, hoho. ~HA~


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Blake said:


> R, you're way too deep to make such superficial comments. Hehe, hoho. ~HA~


Radiohead is very philosphical:

http://www.amazon.com/Radiohead-Philosophy-Happier-Deductive-Popular/dp/0812696646


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Radiohead is very philosphical:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Radiohead-Philosophy-Happier-Deductive-Popular/dp/0812696646


I'm quite fond of Radiohead, but I'll usually look elsewhere when it comes to philosophical matters.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Just listened to a few more songs, again. 
Well, I want to get what others like about 'm, but you're right, I'm going to give up and refrain from further comments. I'll never be able to get past my aversion for certain aspects of their music. At least I gave it a fair shot.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

ime a long time radiohead fan, from their early rock music through to their later electro rock transition, i like all of it, infact that has just reminded me i must go and purchase thom yorke's last album "tomorrows modern boxes",


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice it is great to see another Radiohead fan here in the forum. I know that some hate them but those who enjoy them are great to hang around with.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

After hearing so much about Radiohead for a while, I listened to OK Computer last month, thinking it would be pretty mindblowing/deep/interesting. Found it boring. "No surprises".


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

radiohead are in my opinion a marmite band ! you either love it or hate it, i think thom yorke is a musical genius in his own right, some of his later electrorock is quite complex in its structuring, some people say every radiohead song is about a depressing subject, but wait there is a song titled "lurgee" which is about feeling happy ! so not them all !! hehe, i dont find any depressing i just interpret it as a deep reflection of the writers character/personality. ime also a fan of joy division and i view ian curtis's work in the same way !


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

mogsie said:


> ...i think thom yorke is a musical genius in his own right...


Thom Yorke, a musical genius? _Ligeti_ was a musical genius, Yorke? He sings bed-wetter songs via a whiny falsetto in a pop band. The word "Genius" is thrown around much too frequently-it has lost its true meaning.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Thom Yorke, a musical genius? _Ligeti_ was a musical genius, Yorke? He sings bed-wetter songs via a whiny falsetto in a pop band.


Not sure I know who Thom Yorke is, but had to give that post a "like" for sheer scathe.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

as i say you either love them or hate them, and i was speaking from my opinion, and i wouldnt class radiohead as a pop band, i am just getting into the world of classical music so i am not educated enough to comment on those you may prefer, if you dislike radiohead my advice is dont enter radiohead threads, if you have only negative opinions and nothing constructive to say, i also said in his own right, i wasnt comparing him to anybody else.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I used to adore Radiohead. I still love them from my dear old 'The Bends' to the schizoid 'The King of Limbs'.

Classical music made me somewhat reluctant to listen to them again. The list of neglected artists is quite long and include Sigur Ros, REM, Portishead, Joy Division, Arcade Fire, Spoon, Smyths, Stone Roses, Modest Mouse, Belle and Sebastien, Jimmie Hendrix, The Rolling Stones, Velvet Underground, The Beatles, Beach Boys, Led Zeppelin, and even my dear old Bob Dylan.

Mozart, Beethoven and Bach non-stop for two whole years and I became almost indifferent to these really good artists. Sometimes I wonder why? Another two years of tens of other composers (yeah.. I went broad rather than deep...just had to) and I am still far away from relistening to Dylan's 'Visions of Johanna'

Still when I put Radiohead on at times I feel an inklink towards a long lost love... that is still there waiting to rekindle...

nude...


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

well ive just listened to 3 tracks of ligeti and he has as much complexity as a packet of microwave super nuddles, when i looked for him on the internet i was expecting something phenominal, it was basically monotone ! but he is a genius in your ears i will not disregard that, whatever floats your boat !, why do i think thom is a genius (disregarding his vocals) he can put together an intricate mix of noise and instrumentals and make it work, i know of 1 radiohead track that my system and speakers struggles to play in full detail and clarity, i dont have the top of the range equiptment but i do have an above entry level set of seperates and speakers, your problem morimur is you are too closed minded and opinionated, i have an open mind to most music and only judge on my own opinion and i do not enforce my opinion on others, that would be a good attribute for you to adopt !


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I love Ligeti and Radiohead... they are both phenomenal. 

I dedicated so many years to Radiohead, heard them live, have all their records as well as their unofficial back catalogue and DVDs. I met Yorke personally at a fan gathering in London five years ago

However Ligeti still reigns supreme.
They are different worlds from each other. 

Maybe Radiohead will up the ante and deliver more avantegarde music ala John Lennon's own White Album's 'Number 9'. 
That would surely break new boundaries.

Then we may compare both.

At present Jonny Greenwood may be the one who does it solo... we'll see.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

i fully understand what you are saying muse wanderer, i was just disapointed how he jumped in to put down my opinions, but i did listen to 3 tracks by ligeti and could not get into it, it was too plain and boring, (in my opinion), i do personaly regard thom as a genius, along with many other artists who in my opinion blow this ligeti out of the water, but then on the classical side i have only dipped my toes and i much prefer modern young composers such as kjartan sviennson and olafur arnalds and nils frahm .


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

but this thread is about radiohead so lets try keep om subject ! hehe


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I did listen to Olafur Arnalds as he is quite similar to Sigur Ros.

However I would never dismiss an artist after few listens. 

My experience has been that the more time I dedicate to an artist, especially if his music does not resonate well at first, the more I realise how wrong I was to dismiss him. Being a somewhat ex-Radiohead fanatic, I know how difficult it was to convince others to 'like them'. But then if one does not work his way into an artist's music then might as well listen to pop music on the radio!

Give Ligeti time (this means days of listening btw), if you are inklined to explore classical, he may just surprise you as 'Amnesiac' did to me after so many listens (still feel shudders when I first understood 'Spinning Plates' or 'You and whose army'.)


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

i am a massive sigur ros fan, i have just names ny new born son orri after the drumer, ( i wanted to name him kjartan but the missus said no) i have a rule i will listen to something 3 times if it doesnt make me want to sit down and listen in detail i wont listen again, amnesiac was great from the 1st listen i am currently at this moment listening to thom yorke "tomorrows future boxes" for the first time and right away it grabs me,


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Three time listen rule may need to be extended further for classical music. 

It is way more complex generally. If you listen to Ligeti's cello concerto, the first minute is in 'one tone' but this tone goes into so many permutations, it feels as if it is hovering in the middle of space,moving around its centre of gravity.

In my experience it takes so much longer to 'get it' especially with modern classical. Sometimes I need to take a few weeks break and then come back to the piece and then bang - it gets me!

Ligeti's violin concerto took me weeks to get, after listening to various versions. It is now a favourite of mine.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh lawd.

I love it how rockers come in here with their fantastic tales of Radiohead's supremacy, sonic complexity, and Thom Yorke's sheer genius—which allegedly puts György Ligeti to shame. Might I suggest that you know next to nothing of truly challenging and complex music that requires active, as opposed to passive, zombie-like listening? Your conviction that Yorke is some kind of musical messiah is humorous, to say the least. Alas, pop culture specializes in brainwashing people into believing that a turd is really a diamond. But hey, consuming trash is hardly a crime, so happy listening!


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

morimur your music suggestions are **** ! ligeti could not stand up beside kjatrtan sviennson and i feel ashamed that you are dragging me into comparing ! i am here in this forum to discover and you are not a very good desciple at spreading the word of who you do like ! infact you turn people against them, ok tell me why ligeti is a genius ! what has he done that not many other people can do ? another of my musical geniuses is mike oldfield, when he was 19 years old he wrote, produced and recorded (playing every instrument) in 1 week, how big did tubular bells become ?? oh yes much bigger than any ligeti album ! so please in future base your replies on fact on not just your ideology ! i am new member to this forum and if this is how senior members treat newcomers this forum will die out !


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

oh and by the way morimor..... thom yorkes new album tomorrows future boxes, The album was downloaded over a million times within six days of release, becoming the most torrented album (excluding piracy) of 2014. By February 2015, it had been downloaded over 4.5 million times.did ligeti achieve anything like this ! ???


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

ive just read 2nd post on this thread and their is mr morimour saying i used to be a radio head fan and blah de blaf morimur you talk **** ! oh mr morimur you are fast at going online and offline ! post your comment and go !!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

mogsie said:


> oh and by the way morimor..... thom yorkes new album tomorrows future boxes, The album was downloaded over a million times within six days of release, becoming the most torrented album (excluding piracy) of 2014. By February 2015, it had been downloaded over 4.5 million times.did ligeti achieve anything like this ! ???


That's not the right way how to measure artistic value. Radiohead is pop music. Pop music form is very limited, ergo -- *inferior to classical music*. Classical music have much more essential meaning.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

you ******* snob no music is inferior to any music ! i want banned from this forum , and yes it is a way ti measure when mr morimor is jumping in putting down any music not in his taste ! radiohead is NOTpp music, kjartan sviensson will blow ligeti out any day please ban me now cos i want no further correspondance with close minded embeciles like yourselves !


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

mogsie said:


> you ******* snob no music is inferior to any music ! i want banned from this forum , and yes it is a way ti measure when mr morimor is jumping in putting down any music not in his taste ! radiohead is NOTpp music, kjartan sviensson will blow ligeti out any day please ban me now cos i want no further correspondance with close minded embeciles like yourselves !


I think you might be overreacting a little bit, mogsie. I'll quit bashing Radiohead for your sake - happy?


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Radiohead is light years away from my sight now. 

Classical music brought into perspective what great art truly is. Something to cherish once found and the irony is so few manage to get there in the end.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I still really enjoy Radiohead's complex sonic arrangement... even without Yorke's vocals.


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Huge fan of OK Computer and Kid A, but for whatever reason I've not explored them further.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

padraic said:


> Huge fan of OK Computer and Kid A, but for whatever reason I've not explored them further.


In Rainbows is also marvelous. I recommend that one in conjunction with Steve Reich's composition Radio Rewrite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

Morimur said:


> I think you might be overreacting a little bit, mogsie. I'll quit bashing Radiohead for your sake - happy?


And for the sake of anyone else who doesn't hold your narrow opinion about the relative merits of classical and popular music. Radiohead's music is what it is, and among those whose opinions on this genre of music might be worth considering, Radiohead is recognised as one of the best bands from the 90s. Comparison with Ligeti or any other "Truly Great Art" (Muse Wanderer) is worthless.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

yes i did maybe over-react a little bit morimur, i just got annoyed how you entered the thread with the sole purpose of posting a negative comment, which technically is flaming (a type of internet trolling). if i seen a thread about an artist whom i did not like and had nothing constructive to say on the matter i wouldnt enter the thread ! anyways that over now, and i do apolgize to albert7 for disruption caused to his thread.


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

Used to love them. 
Nowadays I rarely listen to them but I would rate The Bends and In Rainbows as their best works.
The former is the perfect alternative-rock album, a blend of great songs and sounds. The latter is the perfect _summa_ of what they tried to achieve with their early 00s electronic/rock album. The last work sounds to me a lot like a second Yorke's solo album.

I know that the consensus wants Ok Computer to be one of the best rock album ever, but that album never clicked completely with me.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Radiohead's music is what it is, and among those whose opinions on this genre of music might be worth considering, Radiohead is recognised as one of the best bands from the 90s. Comparison with Ligeti or any other "Truly Great Art" (Muse Wanderer) is worthless.


They are also the best band of the 2000s in my humble opinion. After the masterpiece of OK Computer they brought out Kid A, an album that defined a whole decade. In Rainbows was astonishingly good as well.

I agree that we are comparing oranges with apples. We're lucky to have a band whose fame will probably transcend generations. I will definitely listen to their new album once released.

I sincerely feel that now I have perspective about how much good music is out there from the contemporary classical to the baroque.

Thus Radiohead although being great in its genre (as much as The Beatles IMO) are not the pinnacle of music they once were to me.

This is just how I feel now, still a fan but not a fanatic as I once was.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I connected slightly with OK Computer but honestly my ears gravitate more towards Amnesiac as their first masterpiece with In Rainbows as their latter masterpiece.

I really like their instrumentation a lot... lots of complex filigree here.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

They are not on Spotify. Their best album "In Rainbows" is not there.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

In Rainbows is beautiful. My favorite albums are:

1 - In Rainbows
2 - Kid A
3- Hail To The Thief
4 - Amnesiac
5 - Ok Computer
6 - The King Of The Limbs


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

A few fours away from the LP9 release, here's my ranking of their former albums:

1. Amnesiac
2. OK Computer
3. Kid A
4. In Rainbows
5. Hail to the Thief
6. The Bends
7. The King of Limbs
8. Pablo Honey

After the two singles I think LP9 will be very good, much much more than TKOL.


----------

